# Royal Resorts Signature Club?



## moonlightgraham

Yesterday I received the below mailing from RR regarding a new Signature Club product. The wording is very vague so I dismissed it as a scam until I received the same in an email from RR today. Anyone have info on what this is? 

_Dear Royal Resorts Members and Friends,

Within the next few weeks, we’re going to bring you news of exciting changes that are coming to Royal Resorts. We’ll be announcing our revolutionary Royal Resorts Signature Club and inviting you to become part of this exclusive leisure and lifestyle club that will enhance your Royal Resorts membership and change the way you live and play. 

As part of this new program, all of our valued members will be automatically entitled to complimentary new membership benefits. Due to the demand this new effort will place on our operations, we will introduce a new process to ensure that we provide you with the service excellence you have come to expect. All members will be required to attend a presentation so enrollment in the new program can take place. We will be providing a schedule of the available dates and times and will invite you to reserve your appointment in advance. Every sales executive has been fully briefed on the advantages of the new Royal Resorts Signature Club and each one is eager to help you determine how you can use Signature Club to maximize the ways in which it benefits you. Service is our number one priority and we want to make sure that we provide you with the best attention possible.

 These forthcoming enhancements will make your vacation even better than ever and we feel certain you’ll want to take advantage of them. We can’t wait to tell you about it! 

Thanks so much for your continued involvement in Royal Resorts. Here’s to many more years of wonderful vacation experiences!_


----------



## pjrose

I just came here to try to find out.  After all, TUG is supposed to be the source of all knowledge


----------



## sstug

I got preview on this last December since I am long time friends with one of the guys in sales.  I know it's real, but honestly I didn't retain any of the details.  It's supposed to allow you to use points of some kind for shopping, book travel, pay maintenance fee, etc.  Since it was still in the development phase I didn't pay too much attention, but was interested to know there were new ideas in the works.  My understanding is that the villas that have been returned to The Royals for any reason (default or just given back) for some reason could not be offered in the regular pool of available units.  I don't remember if they could not be given to II for getaways, or could not be put into the ISCO rental pool, but they were somehow classified differently and RR could not make any money off of them (and were bringing in no maintenance fees).  I think this program will somehow allow them to make these units available for rent or exchange.  Please don't hold me to any of these details since they are from memory (and my memory barely works on a good day).  I do hope this program offers something for members and management.  I'll be back in Cancun soon and am looking forward to getting all the details then.  This is definitely related to a survey some of us received last year asking about what we would be interested in (different levels, etc) which I completed but didn't put much value in (and again don't remember anything about it).


----------



## radmoo

I was wondering about this as well


----------



## sdcantrn

*Hope it's better than their all-inlcusive options!*

I am also an owner at the Sands.  We have always gone during our week 41 in October until last year.  Airfare and kids now in school has prevented us from going.  The last few years we did go, I ended up splitting my unit and trading the lock off portion for the entire villa the same week.  Getaways have been offered for half of the maintenance fees the last few years.  It's frustrating as an owner.  I haven't read anything good on their new all-inclusive plans either.  We have just done another late deposit exchange for an entire villa at the end of June.  Both the Sands and the Haciendas were available, but I chose the Haciendas to test it out.  We have been there for a day and think the units are nicer than the Sands but I'm hoping we won't feel too remote.  I'll take advantage of my owner "benefit" and opt out of their all-inclusive plan.  If this Signature Club is in place by then, I'll report back.  If it's another points based deal that you get by referring friends, I'm not interested.


----------



## jasm

This letter was all too vague and mysterious for my liking.  I'm going to be on a well deserved, much needed vacation during my two weeks.  I don't appreciate being told I am 'required to attend' a presentation.  The only appointments I want to have to make time for are my massages at the spa!  Royal Resorts should provide all the details of this membership in an email, up front and with clarity.  I'll decide if I want to spend my vacation time attending a presentation or enrolling in anything.


----------



## Phydeaux

jasm said:


> This letter was all too vague and mysterious for my liking.  I'm going to be on a well deserved, much needed vacation during my two weeks.  I don't appreciate being told I am 'required to attend' a presentation.  The only appointments I want to have to make time for are my massages at the spa!  Royal Resorts should provide all the details of this membership in an email, up front and with clarity.  I'll decide if I want to spend my vacation time attending a presentation or enrolling in anything.



Couldn't have said it better myself. A rather poorly written and ill conceived 'launch' of another program. I took strong exception to the bit about "required" meeting. 

Overall, a bit embarrassing. I don't know all of the details, but my intestines tell me this is yet another attempt to rescue the RR's. Sure wish they'd listen to some of the viable suggestions provided to them from their members. Reminds me too much of businesses that are directed by people behind desks that choose to never listen to their own employees or worse, customers.


----------



## pjrose

jasm said:


> This letter was all too vague and mysterious for my liking.  I'm going to be on a well deserved, much needed vacation during my two weeks.  I don't appreciate being told I am 'required to attend' a presentation.  The only appointments I want to have to make time for are my massages at the spa!  Royal Resorts should provide all the details of this membership in an email, up front and with clarity.  I'll decide if I want to spend my vacation time attending a presentation or enrolling in anything.



Precisely.


----------



## BoaterMike

Sometimes I think it's a matter of  _keeping up with the Jones, I mean Marriott_.  

Mike


----------



## ilene13

We got the email. During week 13 we were told that the program would allow you to buy things, make airline reservations, etc. you would then earn points based on what you bought. It sounded like the RR version of the shopping network. The points could be used for MF, expenses while at the RR, tours etc. we are not using our week 45 this year so we won't be back until next spring. So from the sounds of the email, we will not be able to enroll, if we choose to, until next year!


----------



## X-ring

ilene13 said:


> we were told that the program would allow you to buy things, make airline reservations, etc. you would then earn points based on what you bought. ... The points could be used for MF, expenses while at the RR, tours etc.



Pretty well the understanding that I got in February.


----------



## ilene13

BoaterMike said:


> Sometimes I think it's a matter of  _keeping up with the Jones, I mean Marriott_.
> 
> Mike



It is nothing like the Marriott program.


----------



## tschwa2

From the moment the news came that the Royals were changing to RCI, I thought it was going to come in as a RCI points only resort.  It seems like I might have been wrong but RCI marketing sells heavily to resorts that conversion allows the resorts to get money out of current owners basically to sell them what they already own, allowing the HOA or Developer to keep a majority of the profits.  Maybe it is a slightly different program than straight out RCI points but Royals Select Club sounds very similar.


----------



## BoaterMike

ilene13 said:


> It is nothing like the Marriott program.



It was a joke.  I'll refrain from this type of activity  in the future.


----------



## Phydeaux

On further reflection, I find this letter demeaning. 

For a management executive to distribute a message as ill-conceived and vague as this, and then accompany it with a "requirement" for members is downright insulting.

Are there *that* many member defaults that management feels another program is necessary to stay afloat? Or, have management salaries exceeded their budget, given reduced income from defaults? Can't swing it on the existing inflow of member maintenance fees, although many villas are vacant? Again, hotels and AI's would give anything for that luxury!

In any case, where exactly are these funds being appropriated? AI program and now this one. We can't count on our "advisory committee" to shed any light. Odds of seeing Sasquatch or an alien abduction are many times greater than hearing a word from our representatives....Nor are these monies revealed on the budget. 

Can we just have our resort back when management listened to their members, and had business savvy? This is getting scary, and sad.


----------



## ilene13

BoaterMike said:


> It was a joke.  I'll refrain from this type of activity  in the future.



I guess I didn't get it. Sorry. I'm not so thrilled with the Marriott program but that is for a different forum.


----------



## BoaterMike

ilene13 said:


> I'm not so thrilled with the Marriott program but that is for a different forum.



I'm with you on that. Let's hope that RR actually surprises us and rolls out a favorable program.

Mike


----------



## ilene13

BoaterMike said:


> I'm with you on that. Let's hope that RR actually surprises us and rolls out a favorable program.
> 
> Mike



From what we were told it will be a way for owners to spend money on stuff that they would buy anyway but it would give them points to use for RR things-- maintenance, food etc.  They said that prices would be comparable or less than other places ie. Amazon.  Only time will tell.  I do not believe in the conspiracy theory, that others talk about, that the RR is out to " get" the owners!


----------



## jasm

Phydeaux said:


> On further reflection, I find this letter demeaning.
> 
> 
> In any case, where exactly are these funds being appropriated? AI program and now this one. We can't count on our "advisory committee" to shed any light. Odds of seeing Sasquatch or an alien abduction are many times greater than hearing a word from our representatives....Nor are these monies revealed on the budget.
> 
> 
> The so-called "advisory committee" is not a board of directors.  They have no power, and no legal standing to vote against or for any changes or policies of the management.  There is no one who represents the interests of the owners that has any such power.  For all we know they were completely against the AI program, and this new one too.  Beyond having an audience in management to express their views, their opinions carry no weight.


----------



## Phydeaux

jasm said:


> The so-called "advisory committee" is not a board of directors.  They have no power, and no legal standing to vote against or for any changes or policies of the management.  There is no one who represents the interests of the owners that has any such power.  For all we know they were completely against the AI program, and this new one too.  Beyond having an audience in management to express their views, their opinions carry no weight.



I'm well aware of this. What I wrote was "We can't count on our "advisory committee" _to shed any light_. Thus to your point, the Advisory Committee is a useless charade. 

My point being, we can't even count on RR members that attend the annual Advisory Committee meeting to shed any light, i.e. keep us informed. The Advisory Committee being comprised of RR members that are hand selected by management, and are rewarded to attend the meeting since their villa is provided at no charge. I'm sure they keep them fat and happy too.


----------



## Gussie

Given the timing, I agree with the poster who suggested this is related to the RCI membership plan.  We were last told that will roll out in May.


----------



## pjrose

It sounds to me like they may be expanding and publicizing the points program they already have.  For decades they've pushed various programs that are affiliated with Royal Resorts -  Life Extension, the emergency air lift program, and others.  Don't purchases of these plus whatever we spend while at the resorts add up to the points that we can already use for paying maintenance fees?


----------



## ilene13

pjrose said:


> It sounds to me like they may be expanding and publicizing the points program they already have.  For decades they've pushed various programs that are affiliated with Royal Resorts -  Life Extension, the emergency air lift program, and others.  Don't purchases of these plus whatever we spend while at the resorts add up to the points that we can already use for paying maintenance fees?



Yes, and from what we were told week 13 it is a program for owners to buy things and rack up points. I wish everyone would stop making judgements on the unknown and wait until we see a roll out!  Everyone is not out to get us.


----------



## chiroman

*Royal Resorts Signature Club*

Does any one know what the royal resorts signature club is going to be in cancun.  got an email last week and have not heard anything about it before.  Still waiting to find out what happens with  the royal mayan as well.   thanks


----------



## buceo

Seems to me a company could set up a timeshare trading program that trades timeshare weeks for things other than timeshare weeks, why not?  Or an existing timeshare exchange like RCI could do it themselves.

Seems too a timeshare company could set up an on line web portal and be able to offer sellers a pool of people who vacation travel as a large customer base to whom they offer discounts.  Said ordering then earns points toward MFs.

Seems all this could be totally optional, if it doesn't sound interesting don't even read the new program announcements, no worries.

Won't hear it first hand until next winter ourselves.


----------



## X-ring

ilene13 said:


> I wish everyone would stop making judgements on the unknown and wait until we see a roll out!  Everyone is not out to get us.



But as Woody Allen pointed out, "Paranoia is knowing all the facts".


----------



## DosMasCervesos

Here are the details that they have on their site:

http://rrsignatureclub.com/default.asp

I sure wish they would just post all the relevant details (cost, etc.) instead of requiring one meet with their sales staff. My hunch is that if it requires a sales person to pitch the idea (versus just transparently making the info public), then the benefit likely won't be worth the cost.

Most of the benefits listed at the free "silver" level look like the standard owner benefits to me, but it is hard to tell by the lack of salient details online.


----------



## KCI

Does anyone know if the Royals will continue their affiliation with Interval International now that they are going to be doing business with RCI?


----------



## BoaterMike

If I was a betting man I would say that the affiliation with RCI allows RR the opportunity to offer this "Signature" product.   It makes sense that RCI is would supply the club architecture and provide back-office support.  It looks like they  want to drive purchases through their portal, and while members get "guaranteed low prices", there's plenty of money on the back end to spread around.  

Just my take.  

Mike


----------



## jasm

Received more detailed information via email, but still, no costs involved.  Interesting that the Silver level 'guarantees' my week.  Uh.....as opposed to what?  I own my specific weeks.


----------



## ilene13

KCI said:


> Does anyone know if the Royals will continue their affiliation with Interval International now that they are going to be doing business with RCI?



They announced in December that they were no longer affiliated with II, but owners could keep their individual affiliations.  We will continue to use II.


----------



## pjrose

jasm said:


> Received more detailed information via email, but still, no costs involved.  Interesting that the Silver level 'guarantees' my week.  Uh.....as opposed to what?  I own my specific weeks.



Right, sort of a useless guarantee.


----------



## moonlightgraham

Maybe one of the perks can be discounted airfare? Just saw this morning AirTran has finally loaded November fares and they are actually asking more than Delta out of Atlanta! I hope that's just a test to see if they get any takers otherwise we'll be spending Thanksgiving stateside rather than paying nearly $800/pp from ATL.


----------



## pjrose

ilene13 said:


> They announced in December that they were no longer affiliated with II, but owners could keep their individual affiliations.  We will continue to use II.



I just double-checked the email, and it didn't say they were no longer affiliated with II.  Aren't they now affiliated with both?  

If they aren't part of II, does that mean that I can't exchange my current deposits for future Royal Resorts weeks?  Or ?????


----------



## belor

moonlightgraham said:


> Maybe one of the perks can be discounted airfare? Just saw this morning AirTran has finally loaded November fares and they are actually asking more than Delta out of Atlanta! I hope that's just a test to see if they get any takers otherwise we'll be spending Thanksgiving stateside rather than paying nearly $800/pp from ATL.



Moonlightgraham:

We were waiting for Airtran to open November fares and were also shocked. Keep watching - the same thing happened last year, but on the day they opened, they stayed really pricey, but by the afternoon, they came down - they seemed to stay down for a few days before they started the march back up. I noticed that Oribitz and Expedia had some cached prices this morning that were almost half yesterday's fares, but fares on Airtran.com had already reverted back to yesterdays level, so it is possible that Airtran had reduced for a few hours early this AM, but bounced up by late morning. We are diligently checking pretty much every hour now...


----------



## moonlightgraham

belor said:


> Moonlightgraham:
> 
> We were waiting for Airtran to open November fares and were also shocked. Keep watching - the same thing happened last year, but on the day they opened, they stayed really pricey, but by the afternoon, they came down - they seemed to stay down for a few days before they started the march back up. I noticed that Oribitz and Expedia had some cached prices this morning that were almost half yesterday's fares, but fares on Airtran.com had already reverted back to yesterdays level, so it is possible that Airtran had reduced for a few hours early this AM, but bounced up by late morning. We are diligently checking pretty much every hour now...



As you guessed, they did drop fares sometime during the day today and from ATL/CUN Thanksgiving week it's $377RT. That's a deal and we're done! Thanks for the PM heads-up!


----------



## Phydeaux

No, I haven't attended their presentation, and have no intention of doing so. Their nebulous messages suggest yet another attempt to generate revenues to compensate for their loss of revenues due to unforeseen member defaults. 

Looks like a cross between AMWAY and a rewards credit card. I don't need either. 

Good luck Royal Resorts.


----------



## Bullfrog14

*Royal Resorts Signature Program*

We were just in Cancun for week 13 and met twice with someone trying to sell us the 52 week program along with this Signature program that at first we were led to believe you only got it if you purchased the Royal Mayan program.  We then found out it would be for everyone and an RCI membership would be complimentary the first year.  They told us they could not give us any more information until May when it was rolled out.  Now I call and they say we have to meet with someone in Cancun to get any information.  Told them we met twice while we were down there, and now I would like to exchange my week 39 at the Royal Islander with the RCI so I could test the waters, and cannot unless we meet personally in Cancun only.  This makes me very suspicious that they want to sell us even more Timeshare material!   I'm not liking what I'm hearing-has anyone got the full rundown and just how much it would cost?


----------



## ilene13

pjrose said:


> I just double-checked the email, and it didn't say they were no longer affiliated with II.  Aren't they now affiliated with both?
> 
> If they aren't part of II, does that mean that I can't exchange my current deposits for future Royal Resorts weeks?  Or ?????



you may still use II if you are a member


----------



## mlwlpt

*Signature Club*

The program went into effect May 4 th. We were there the previous week and they were still being trained about the program. We attended a presentation and were described the different levels of the program.  Our invitation said we would get a complimentary silver membership.  This is for 2 years. Our weeks are enrolled in RCI. We also can earn credits which translates into money for using a website that to make purchases.  It was described that instead of the company getting the commission because we purchased something, we were being given the commission that could be used for our maintenance fees or services we used when we used our unit. It is said to be best price guaranteed.  The program is initially for 5 years so they (RR) can evaluate it. After 3 years if we want to continue the cost is $499. That includes RCI and the benefits of the program.  There are other levels that you can pay for that allow you to get a higher multiple on your credit back. Because we use our weeks, the base level would work for us.  The way I see it, since I use the Internet to purchase a lot anyway, I can see if I earn enough to pay down the maintenance fee.  The actual website to purchase is not active yet.  You don't need a credit card but they do want your ID to enter you into a contract.  A this point we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Former Cruiser

*Signature Club Explanation*

This was posted on the "Royal Resorts Owners" site , not affiliated with RR http://royalresortowners.ning.com/

"OK, as promised here it is. I attended the "mandatory" presentation yesterday.

Hope this will help you better prepare for questions when you have yours. Note this is what I got, please correct me if you hear or confirm something different. I went back to sales office today for follow-up questions before posting.

First, think of the changes to exchange program and Signature club as two separate issues.
1) Changes to exchange program.
After x date, the Royals cancel contract with II and pick up RCI. They don't know effective date now and they don't know the point value of our units in RCI yet.

But after x date your unit will go up for exchange for points on RCI. You can still stay in II of course, and exchange your units world wide there, you just can't get into any Royals ( exchange RR for RR via Interval only RCI)
Membership in RCI will be free for two years, transition period...
So bottom line, if you regularly exchange one Royal resort week for another Royal resort and you want to stay in II, then you have to pay for two exchange memberships.

2) Signature Club
The signature club is basically a multiple level scheme (sorry RR for the somewhat negative adjective, that's an editorial choice) that through online purchases on an RR web page, you can earn points to reduce your annual service fee for your unit. At higher levels you also have the flexibility to change your week and or add more days to your stay. However you PAY FOR IT!

Surprise to me that twice during the presentation they said this was to get capital to help finance their expansion (Residence Inn complex) wow, I thought this was for us members benefit... That should get your attention!
There are three levels, Silver they offer free, but for two years, after that you pay $500 for five year contract. No other obvious benefits.

Gold is $1500 for five years, and only other benefit is supposedly 4times discount value towards annual fee reduction on online purchases.
Platinum level is $2500, yes that's right for five years and you get another 4 X discounts (????) but here in this level you get flexibility to exchange your week or add days probably through the RCI system.

You see where all this up front money can be used for!!!! Construction $$
They openly admit no one knows how well this will work, it's new and untested and may not be for everyone. The online purchases are for travel packages, golf packages, even TVs, books, etc. Who knows whether pricing on the items are good and HOW MUCH YOU NEED TO BUY TO SIGNIFICANTLY REDUCE YOUR ANNUAL SERVICE FEE. No one knows even they don't yet
Editorial comment, based on the little I buy online now, there is no way I can see paying MORE $ to reduce my annual fee!!! So this is not for me. And I elect NOT to sign up for the free silver level, just to send a message to RR. I was told I could decide to go with this next year with no loss in benefits. Unlike the typical timeshare pitches, it seems there are no incentives to get in now.... So I won't.

Hope this helps all members who are going to presentation, after yours by reply please correct or add as you see fit."


----------



## pjrose

Bullfrog14 said:


> We were just in Cancun for week 13 and met twice with someone trying to sell us the 52 week program along with this Signature program that at first we were led to believe you only got it if you purchased the Royal Mayan program.  . . .



unclear - 52 week program?  Royal Mayan program?  

Can you clarify please?


----------



## pjrose

pjrose said:


> I just double-checked the email, and it didn't say they were no longer affiliated with II.  Aren't they now affiliated with both?
> 
> *If they aren't part of II, does that mean that I can't exchange my current deposits for future Royal Resorts weeks? * Or ?????





ilene13 said:


> *you may still use II if you are a member*





Former Cruiser said:


> This was posted on the "Royal Resorts Owners" site , not affiliated with RR http://royalresortowners.ning.com/
> 
> "OK, as promised here it is. I attended the "mandatory" presentation yesterday.
> 
> . . .
> 1) Changes to exchange program.
> After x date, the Royals cancel contract with II and pick up RCI. They don't know effective date now and they don't know the point value of our units in RCI yet.
> 
> But after x date your unit will go up for exchange for points on RCI. *You can still stay in II of course, and exchange your units world wide there, you just can't get into any Royals ( exchange RR for RR via Interval only RCI)*
> Membership in RCI will be free for two years, transition period...
> *So bottom line, if you regularly exchange one Royal resort week for another Royal resort and you want to stay in II, then you have to pay for two exchange memberships.[/COLOR]
> *


*

I have banked RR weeks with II and regularly use them to exchange into the Royals.  If I have banked my weeks, and if others bank their weeks, and if I am a member of II, then why can't I pull out others' RR weeks?   

If I can still use II assuming I am still a member, and if other RR owners can also still use II, then what has changed?   (yes, I realize RR will no longer be affiliated with II.....but how does that affect us, since I and others can still use II for our RR weeks?)




Former Cruiser said:



			2) Signature Club
The signature club is basically a multiple level scheme . . . 
Editorial comment, based on the little I buy online now, there is no way I can see paying MORE $ to reduce my annual fee!!! . . .
		
Click to expand...


Signature Club: Yuck.  Sounds like the double-speak used at other resorts.*


----------



## ilene13

By discontinuing their affiliation with II the RR will not be giving them developer weeks, getaways and free memberships for new purchases.  As owners we can still deposit and exchange with one another in ii as long as we maintain our memberships.


----------



## BoaterMike

pjrose said:


> *Signature Club: Yuck.  Sounds like the double-speak used at other resorts.*



Oh, pj, you sound so skeptical.  Don't forget:

_The idea for this innovative new program came from conversations, surveys, focus groups and *feedback from our valued members and frequent guests*. You told us what you wanted—and we listened carefully._​ 

I tried to keep an open mind with the AI and some of the other stuff that's happened, but this is a tough one to swallow, at least for me.   I just don't need another awards/rewards program in my life.  

Mike


----------



## Phydeaux

BoaterMike said:


> *I tried to keep an open mind with the AI and some of the other stuff that's happened, but this is a tough one to swallow, at least for me.   I just don't need another awards/rewards program in my life.  *
> 
> Mike



Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## pjrose

BoaterMike said:


> Oh, pj, you sound so skeptical.  Don't forget:
> 
> _The idea for this innovative new program came from conversations, surveys, focus groups and *feedback from our valued members and frequent guests*. You told us what you wanted—and we listened carefully._​
> 
> I tried to keep an open mind with the AI and some of the other stuff that's happened, but this is a tough one to swallow, at least for me.   I just don't need another awards/rewards program in my life.
> 
> Mike



Yeah, right.  Any valued members on here who wanted this "innovative new program"?  



Phydeaux said:


> Amen brother. Amen.



I like Phydeaux's comment above about Amway and a Rewards card.  

Let's just focus on the beautiful resorts and impeccable service, please.   We're heading there this summer, and hoping to enjoy the same relaxation as usual, not a pitch for any innovative revolutionary program.


----------



## moonlightgraham

I can use my RI week as is, or deposit into II and select a different week at RR or at another high quality resort. So far, I've heard nothing that compels me to use valuable vacation time to hear about this new Signature Club one-on-one. And the mere fact that you MUST have a sit down to learn all the supposed benefits makes me even more skeptical. At this point, the incompetent and vague way this thing is being rolled out makes me even more unlikely to participate even if, by some stroke of luck, it did have some benefits for me. Take note RR management.


----------



## M&M

I've heard that Silver level is free for two years and then is $500 for five years. Can you sign up for The free Silver level membership and then after two years cancel, or are you committed to then do the five years also?


----------



## mlwlpt

*Signature Club renewal*

The first 2 years are free and then the next 3 are $499.  My contract shows it expires in 2015.  So you have to sign another contract to continue.


----------



## M&M

mlwlpt said:


> The first 2 years are free and then the next 3 are $499.  My contract shows it expires in 2015.  So you have to sign another contract to continue.



OK. But can you just do the two years for free, or are you commited to the whole 5 years (including the two free and 3 at $499)?


----------



## Phydeaux

It fascinates me that there are people actually interested in this..


----------



## M&M

Phydeaux said:


> It fascinates me that there are people actually interested in this..



Well, I'm interested in knowing what the options are. If I could get the two years of Silver level for free with no further obligation, then I might be interested.
If I would have to commit to 5 years for $500 ( or more) then I'm not interested in joining at all.


----------



## mlwlpt

*Signature Club*

I don't think we should be critical of those that want to take advantage of the program to see if it works for them.  The first 2 years are free with no other commitment.  That's why I decided to give it a try.  You have an expiration date 2 years from when you sign.


----------



## Bullfrog14

*Royal resorts Signature program*

So, to be clear on this, there is no upfront cost of $499 before proceeding with the 2 years free?  I thought they (Royal Resorts) was looking for $$$ to finance their other programs?  If that is the case, then why all the secrecy.  To me, that is the best way to see if it actually is a good program.


----------



## tschwa2

I don't own at the Royals but have experience with resorts that change affiliation.  

There are definitely some questions that need to be asked but I wouldn't necessarily trust the answers from a "Signature Club Specialist" that you are required to meet with.

1. If you don't voluntarily join the Signature Club at least at the minimum silver level are you eligible to join RCI on your own and exchange through the weeks program?

2.  If you voluntarily join the Signature Club but want to exchange through II one year, are you able to or would II only be available for non Signature Club members.

3. Do you have to confirm your deeded week by a certain date or risk losing your week or is does your week remain guaranteed to you unless you do something (deposit, etc)?


> With a Silver Membership, doors open and wonderful things begin to happen:
> Your vacation week is guaranteed!




4. Who is the third party vendor providing the lifestyle benefits? My guess it it somehow is going to be linked to I.C.E. and it really doesn't matter but it is nice to know.



I though this was interesting info from http://www.rrsignatureclub.com/



> Fixed Weeks bought through Private Resales are eligible to enroll in the Royal Resorts Signature Club
> The Royal Resorts Signature Club is open to all Royal Resorts Members including those who purchased weeks through private resales before May 4, 2014. Please read on for an explanation of the Royal Resorts Signature Club enrollment policy for Private Resales.
> Fixed Weeks that were purchased through a Private Resale before May 4, 2013 will be eligible to enroll in the Royal Resorts Signature Club. Royal Resorts Members will have a 12-month period of time (until May 4, 2014) to affiliate these weeks with the Royal Resorts Signature Club except for odd year biennials for which the term will be extended until May 4, 2015. After these corresponding periods of time have passed the affiliation rights will end for these Fixed Weeks. Please be aware that any Private Resale happening May 4, 2013 onwards will not be eligible to enroll in the Royal Resorts Signature Club.
> The term Private Resale refers to a resale undertaken through any sales channel other than through Royal Resorts, its affiliates or an entity recommended in writing by Royal Resorts.



And I also thought this youtube clip from Royal resorts  was kind of funny because I am sure this is what you have all been asking for.


> You Told Us What You Wanted...
> We Listened....
> We Now Present...
> Royal Resorts Signature Club


----------



## Vacation Mike

*Signature club details - joke...*

Ok so my wife and I wasted an hour listening to the presentation for the signature club.  Essentially here is how it works. 

You get the first two years for free but they hold your credit card information so you can be charged to be in the club later.  Hoping that you forget that you signed up is probably the play here.  Not sure how hard it would be to cancel a year later...

After the 2 free years Silver is 1499 for the remaining 3 years (2499 for 5 years after that) and you get access to their group purchase website (that they won't show you) to buy things you "normally buy anyway" at a discount.  Supposed profits are credited back to you.  They gave us an example calculation where we would purchase normal things like wine, plane tickets, hotel rooms, and some household items.  We agreed to way more than we would normally buy and we "saved" $508 for the year.  Minus the 500 yearly fee, it's a joke $8???

Gold membership costs more ( don't remember the actual number - 1500 per year for 5 years).  Platinum was something like 2500 per year for 5 years.   As part of the platinum membership you get to use RCI hotels for free - no fees.  

You have to buy a lot of online stuff to get your cover charge back!

Since this is an opportunity to push you to buy another week as well, (apparently nobody wants to purchase at the Haciendas as they were pushing this over and over) you get a free 5 year platinum membership with any timeshare purchase.  

Sorry for the light amount of detail - we were pretty ticked about the whole thing as our first question was "how much does it cost" and it took them an hour to get to that.  They pulled the typical "please talk to my boss about pricing" thing and we chewed them out and walked out.  No free breakfast that was promised either.  

My suggestion - don't show any interest in this program.  I get it that the resort management is trying to grow income but really - us folks who actually purchased a timeshare there shouldn't be the ones carrying the brunt of the mismanaged costs.  A better solution is to give rebates to owners for use of the restaurants and purchases.  Non members who stay wouldn't get the benefit - another perk for people who own there.  

We all need to be more vocal about our displeasure of these programs.


----------



## rwpeterson

*We also went to the presentation*

Since the Signature club means trading in RCI, we didn't think it would work for us because we don't like RCI.  But we decided to attend the presentation to get more information.  We're still confused over the whole thing.  

We own 1 week at the Sands.  We were told we had to buy another week to join the Signature club.  Since we like our week at the Sands, this second week is the week we would "deposit" to ??? for points that we could use for airfare, cruises, hotel stays, etc.    To redeem these points, we would call an 1-800 number, but they couldn't tell us the name of the organization we would be calling, just that it was an exclusive number for Royal owners.

Then, if we shop online we'd get cash back for our purchases.  Unfortunately, they couldn't tell us the percentage of the cash back.  We explained we do shop online a lot but we needed to know the % to figure out if this program would work for us.

For the 2nd week we needed to join - they wanted us to purchase (2) 1-bedroom weeks at the Haciendas for $67k, which would give us over 9,000 points.  We both started laughing at that offer, we'd never pay that amount.   But they couldn't tell us how much airfare, cruises, hotel stays, etc cost in points.  What does 9,000 points buy?

We're still very happy Royal owners, we love the resorts and will continue going for many years to come.  We just don't understand this program.


----------



## Bullfrog14

*Royal resorts owners group*

Just signed up for this on line-maybe more information-we'll see....


----------



## disappointed

*Save your time and $$$*

Once again, I'm very disappointed in RR.   We purchased a "Gold" membership to the "Club" on 5/15 ($1,500) after being told we could easily earn enough cash to pay for our maintenance fees. Now, six weeks later there is still no shopping for general merchandise available, airline tickets are not cheaper unless you take flights with several stops, etc.  Golf is not cheaper unless you want to golf at midnight and so on.  It appears to be yet another RR scam.  I have placed several calls to the 800 number on the web site and have received no valid information and no returned calls.  I have even tried to cancel the membership to no avail.  Please don't waste your money!


----------



## cadamson

*Any Signature Club updates?*

I'm so confused and don't want to sign the contract!!!


----------



## pjrose

If you are confused about it, don't sign it.


----------



## Webhoncho

*Early Royal Carribean owner*

These kind of income-producing deals put out by RR management are sad. My wife and I are early Royal Caribbean owners, buying prior to completion of construction back in 1988. It was a VERY good deal for a Week 16 stay. But now with the increasing travel costs, programs like required "All Inclusive" for non-members hurting exchange opportunities, the move away from II to RCI, and general negative feelings (even if misplaced) about Mexico, I'm seriously considering defaulting on my annual expensive maintenance fee and just bagging it.

We've had a reasonably good time and relationship, particularly exchanging via II for other countries and resorts. But it's getting old, and I'm not referring to the age of the Royal resorts! RR needs to do much more to KEEP me paying maintenance fees. I'm an automatic source of income just via the annual maintenance bill. If RR doesn't care and wants to take on or sell a "foreclosed" timeshare week, good luck to them.

I still have a few months to decide, but if I stop paying maintenance now, I'd save over $10,000 over the next 8-9 years just in fees. Pretty good return on a timeshare week! All in my pocket.


----------



## pjrose

Webhoncho said:


> These kind of income-producing deals put out by RR management are sad. My wife and I are early Royal Caribbean owners, buying prior to completion of construction back in 1988. It was a VERY good deal for a Week 16 stay. But now with the increasing travel costs, programs like required "All Inclusive" for non-members hurting exchange opportunities, the move away from II to RCI, and general negative feelings (even if misplaced) about Mexico, I'm seriously considering defaulting on my annual expensive maintenance fee and just bagging it.
> 
> We've had a reasonably good time and relationship, particularly exchanging via II for other countries and resorts. But it's getting old, and I'm not referring to the age of the Royal resorts! RR needs to do much more to KEEP me paying maintenance fees. I'm an automatic source of income just via the annual maintenance bill. If RR doesn't care and wants to take on or sell a "foreclosed" timeshare week, good luck to them.
> 
> I still have a few months to decide, but if I stop paying maintenance now, I'd save over $10,000 over the next 8-9 years just in fees. Pretty good return on a timeshare week! All in my pocket.



The RC ends in 2018, less than 9-10 years.  If you don't want it anymore, I'm sure you can find a new home for it on TUG.    And if I'm wrong, you can turn it back in to RR  without defaulting, just call ISCO.


----------



## disappointed

*Signature Club Update*

After spending $1,500 on the Gold membership to get 4 times the points of the Silver membership and after waiting months to see the offerings on the site that could help us reduce our maintenance fees; the site is active and the vast majority of items are NOT what we would purchase normally, so we would need to spend a lot of money on items we would not normally buy in order to reduce our maintenance fees.  (Sorry, This run-on(and on) sentence is intended to allow you to feel our pain over the last several months...)  Still smells like a RR money making scam to me.  How is this a "Member Benefit"?  The silver membership expires in two years and then it's no longer "free."  Still don't see any member benefit in the RR Signature Club.


----------



## ilene13

Bullfrog14 said:


> Just signed up for this on line-maybe more information-we'll see....



How could you sign up for it on line?  The RR have been adamant that you must attend a presentation to sign up.  We own 3 weeks and they would not talk to me over the phone-- I must do it in person.  So we will find out week 15, as I traded away my week 45!


----------



## buceo

ilene13 said:


> How could you sign up for it on line?  ...


I read "this/it" as the royal resort owners (.ning) site, not the Sig Club.


----------



## ilene13

buceo said:


> I read "this/it" as the royal resort owners (.ning) site, not the Sig Club.



You are correct Glenn.  I am often on that site, there does not seem to be any more info on the signature program.  We are not joining it!


----------



## pjrose

*Disappointed - More info please?*



disappointed said:


> After spending $1,500 on the Gold membership to get 4 times the points of the Silver membership and after waiting months to see the offerings on the site that could help us reduce our maintenance fees; the site is active and the vast majority of items are NOT what we would purchase normally, so we would need to spend a lot of money on items we would not normally buy in order to reduce our maintenance fees.  (Sorry, This run-on(and on) sentence is intended to allow you to feel our pain over the last several months...)  Still smells like a RR money making scam to me.  How is this a "Member Benefit"?  The silver membership expires in two years and then it's no longer "free."  Still don't see any member benefit in the RR Signature Club.



Can you share the offerings with us?  And how many dollars (translatable into maintenance fee reduction) does each point earn you?  How much stuff would you have to buy to pay a $9xx MF? 

I hope you can cancel.  Please keep us updated!


----------



## urban5

*Week 16 Royal Caribbean*



Webhoncho said:


> These kind of income-producing deals put out by RR management are sad. My wife and I are early Royal Caribbean owners, buying prior to completion of construction back in 1988. It was a VERY good deal for a Week 16 stay. But now with the increasing travel costs, programs like required "All Inclusive" for non-members hurting exchange opportunities, the move away from II to RCI, and general negative feelings (even if misplaced) about Mexico, I'm seriously considering defaulting on my annual expensive maintenance fee and just bagging it.
> 
> We've had a reasonably good time and relationship, particularly exchanging via II for other countries and resorts. But it's getting old, and I'm not referring to the age of the Royal resorts! RR needs to do much more to KEEP me paying maintenance fees. I'm an automatic source of income just via the annual maintenance bill. If RR doesn't care and wants to take on or sell a "foreclosed" timeshare week, good luck to them.
> 
> I still have a few months to decide, but if I stop paying maintenance now, I'd save over $10,000 over the next 8-9 years just in fees. Pretty good return on a timeshare week! All in my pocket.



If you are considering giving up your unit I would be willing to accept it from you, and I could put it to better use than the Royals would.  I sent you a PM with my contact details if you have any interest in pursuing.


----------

